# Medicare G0101



## keivaquezada (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently completed the AAPC Webinar "Top 10  Errors to Avoid in 2011: OB/GYN Updates".  The presenter paired diagnosis code V72.31 with the G0101 HCPCS for Medicare patients.  I have always used either V76.2, V76.47, or V76.49 for the G0101 portion of a Medicare screening/preventative visit.  Have any of you found documentation explaining the use of the V72.31 with this HCPCS?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps this is due the V76.2 is inclusive with the V72.31 so you never use both codes together.  If however your patient has no cervix then you would use the V76.47 plus the appropriate V88.xx code for absense of uterus and cervix.


----------

